
Google’s attempts to undermine adblockers - happybuy
https://www.magiclasso.co/insights/google-undermines-adblock/
======
jasonvorhe
> Adblocking could reduce this revenue to zero.

Yeah, sure. Like that's about to happen.

This is an advertorial, btw, they're trying to sell their product:

> Want to try a privacy focused adblocker for your iPhone, iPad or Mac?
> Download Magic Lasso Adblock for free and experience a cleaner, faster web.

------
chewyland
PiHole. The easiest and most rewarding project I've ever put together.

Super easy to setup and incredibly effective.

Don't forget to donate a couple of bucks to the developers.

~~~
julianlam
I'm interested, but ultimately always decide against it because I don't know
what happens if sites stop working because of a missing advertising library.

Some sites don't load, and it's easy in uBlock to whitelist the site
temporarily. Obviously the ad library writers should write their scripts in
such a way that if the script doesn't load it doesn't bring down the site, but
of course this goes against their revenue stream...

Also sometimes you have false positives... In NodeBB if you create a new topic
that contains the word "advertising", you won't be able to access it. Oops!

How can a PiHole be shut down or allow access to a site? It's trivially easy
on Firefox...

 __Edit __: it seems there 's a fully featured web interface, so I'll
definitely be taking a closer look at this. Thanks for the recommendation!

~~~
jjulius
>How can a PiHole be shut down or allow access to a site? It's trivially easy
on Firefox...

>Edit: it seems there's a fully featured web interface, so I'll definitely be
taking a closer look at this. Thanks for the recommendation!

Correct! When logged into the interface, you can easily disable blocking with
one click, for a set amount of time. FWIW, I sourced multiple public
blacklists/whitelists, and did as much research as I could ahead of time to
research devices I routinely have on my network vs any issues PiHole might
have with them, and was sure to add any necessary sites to the whitelist when
I first set them up. It was really easy for me and I've had zero issues since
(YMMV).

